# Volkswagen Polo S Opinions



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Im going to test drive a new Polo S 1.2 litre tomorrow morning,has anybody any experience of these good or bad? im struggling to get my head round the fact its a 3 cylinder,my only experience of triples is in Triumph motorcycles where they work really well.

It will be primarily for my other half who only really does 4 miles to work and back again every day,so a bigger engine is pretty pointless,and the Tdi is a bit to much more to buy to justify the savings on fuel that would have to be recouped over about 10 years with her low annual mileage.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

My ex boss had one and it was completely gutless. Just like him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want to got o tesco shopping no problem ,if you want to go on the motorway forget it. You would be better off with a old 1300 or 1400 model with 60,000 with sevice history.They last forever if you service ,if its not broken dont change it ,polish it and buy it a new toy


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> Im going to test drive a new Polo S 1.2 litre tomorrow morning,has anybody any experience of these good or bad? im struggling to get my head round the fact its a 3 cylinder,my only experience of triples is in Triumph motorcycles where they work really well.
> 
> It will be primarily for my other half who only really does 4 miles to work and back again every day,so a bigger engine is pretty pointless,and the Tdi is a bit to much more to buy to justify the savings on fuel that would have to be recouped over about 10 years with her low annual mileage.


Hi Paul,

We bought an ex-demo 1.2S (55PS) almost 4 years ago for 710. Does a low mileage. I love it, and am thinking of becoming a hooligan and having it illegally chipped up to 64PS (Head out on the Highway.... Born to be Wild etc.).

Only replacement was a broken coil spring but I think this might be our village garage's only bit of MoT corruption - our old MX5 needed 2 springs at MoT three years ago, and how do you argue? Could also be low mileage, damp cold atmosphere and genuine.

I personally like the bigger car soft ride compared with all the big-alloy-wheeled-shake-your-fillings-and-set-off-your-hemmies sort of ride popular with cars of this size. For reference we also have an oldish MX5 and I drive a company Peugeot 607, both of which have much more pliant rides than current sporty models.

Some years ago we decided, with me having had company cars since 1966, that whatever we bought as madam's car should be capable of taking us on holiday to France if needed, and I wouldn't mind doing it at all in the Polo.

The 3 cylinder has a nice relaxing thrum, not exactly edgy acceleration, but a nice long-legged loping style to it, doesn't make you twitchy to get the noisy drive over with.

In fact last weekend looked at a current model (only real difference is headlights bigger), and I could honestly live with using one for work with a bigger motor, petrol or TDi (I do 30K a year).

They don't jump out at you stylewise, like a C2 might, but still seem dead solid like the VWs of old.

Good choice.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Graham,probably what i wanted to hear,will be used mainly as a commuter and a town type runabout with the occasional longer journey.Ron it probably would have been either a T150 or T160,funnily enough we have had 2 in for mot the past 2 days,they do sound nice,although i didnt pay them much attention at the time.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> Thanks Graham,probably what i wanted to hear,will be used mainly as a commuter and a town type runabout with the occasional longer journey.Ron it probably would have been either a T150 or T160,funnily enough we have had 2 in for mot the past 2 days,they do sound nice,although i didnt pay them much attention at the time.


Hi thorpey, For some reason, probably alc related, thought I was replying to a thread from pg tips, hence the 'Paul'.

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

We've got a 07 plate 55ps 1.2 3 Cylinder Polo jobbie... wife's company car... as others have said it's completely gutless, tops out before 100 (not that you NEED that kind of speed of course) but is really well built, lovely to drive and ideal for a 710 and pottering around town etc.

They are generally a little more expensive than other cars in that market (Ford/Vauxhall etc.) but then it's part of the VAG group and you just can't go wrong with anything they make


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Go for the Citroen C1

It's really a Toyota and far better value than the Polo

The C1 has excellent reports for being nippy and with good acceleration.

They say it is very good fun to drive.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

honda jazz

got 64 mpg on a recent run to newcastle and back, easy does 40+mpg on urban and it's got 4 cyls!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well i ended up getting her a 1.4 Tdi S 5 door with some extras,worked out bloody expensive but after test driving the 1.2 it felt a wee bit asthmatic even for a runaround,im hoping the extra torque will make the difference and the 62mpg combined fuel consumption and the Â£35 a year tax should help out abit.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Put







ing post it note everywhere that it's an oil burner, don't want her putting unleaded in it, most garages are charging Â£150 for a drain out + VW now have a coating on the filter which petrol washes away so they know if you've done it and invalidate the warranty on the fuel system!

I towed one in (not a vw admitidly) the other week, the garage phoned me back a while later, the high pressure pump had seized!!! ouch!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gotta admit that does worry me as shes never had a diesel,hopefully it wont need refilling very often and i will make sure that i do it,just to be on the safe side


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

famous last words


----------

